# Best Forex forum on the net?



## italiandragon (6 December 2009)

H guys,

I`m just starting on the Forex trading and was looking for some forums on the topic, maybe you know of some other one? I had a look at some but are a bit empty.

Cheers

also....at what time Gold spots starts?

I thought it was 24/7.....

thanks


----------



## Akuma99 (7 December 2009)

italiandragon said:


> I`m just starting on the Forex trading and was looking for some forums on the topic, maybe you know of some other one? I had a look at some but are a bit empty.




Hi mate, by far the best forex forum around is forex factory you can have a look at trade2win as well .. but you can't go past FF.


----------



## Akuma99 (7 December 2009)

now that I have 5 posts .. the links are:

http://www.forexfactory.com

and

http://www.trade2win.com


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 December 2009)

A warning to would be Forex traders. The nature of Forex appeals to the gambler in people and if one doesn't have strict control over "beating the system" then you will be rolled as in any casino game.


----------



## Mr J (7 December 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> A warning to would be Forex traders. The nature of Forex appeals to the gambler in people and if one doesn't have strict control over "beating the system" then you will be rolled as in any casino game.




No different to any other market.


----------



## italiandragon (8 December 2009)

Akuma99 said:


> now that I have 5 posts .. the links are:
> 
> http://www.forexfactory.com
> 
> ...




Thank you


----------



## italiandragon (8 December 2009)

italiandragon said:


> Thank you




Yes thanks, I`m well aware of that but much depends from the leverage you use.

You can lose everything with any investment.

I  have 11 years experience in the equity markets and I have seen quite a few things happening.


----------



## lasty (9 December 2009)

italiandragon said:


> Yes thanks, I`m well aware of that but much depends from the leverage you use.
> 
> You can lose everything with any investment.
> 
> I  have 11 years experience in the equity markets and I have seen quite a few things happening.




Forex is Formula One.. Equities is racing Go Karts



Enjoy the experience


----------



## nseforex (20 December 2009)

forex factory


----------



## graham_h (10 January 2010)

donnaforex.com

is great
very informative and trades live accounts


----------



## tom82 (9 November 2010)

babypips.com

Has a great education centre for the new forex trader.
Covers everthing.
Also has forums.


----------



## iced earth (10 November 2010)

Forexfactory is a very usefull forum...  (http://www.forexfactory.com/):)


----------



## caribean (13 November 2010)

iced earth said:


> Forexfactory is a very usefull forum...  (http://www.forexfactory.com/):)




And like all the others, you'll have to sort out a lot of the useless shoite in it too.
I like your signature.


----------



## hellodog (12 December 2010)

I've been a member of forexfactory since 3 years.
I suggest you to subscribe on server forum and sites, not only one.
Sometimes you can find interesting tips on minor forums.

Bye


----------



## IB12 (12 December 2010)

What's wrong with this forum?
Aussiestock forums.


----------



## danielsan (22 December 2010)

IB12 said:


> What's wrong with this forum?
> Aussiestock forums.




Yeah I agree, while there are heaps of other fx forums on the web, having an Aussie fx forum like this one is golden!

I am still learning the ropes of fx trading and I will be for years to come, but I imagine there will be a lot of unique questions for Aussie fx traders that would be best answered with local knowledge, such as what fx trading sessions are best/practical for Aussie traders considering time zone differences etc. 

Aussie Aussie Aussie, Oi Oi Oi


----------



## TulipFX (29 December 2010)

If you are just starting out - babypips.com is a good one.

Forex Factory is probably the largest. A LOT of information in there, sometimes it can be hard to get through it all.

Forex Peace Army review systems and brokers. So check them before using any system or broker.

There are also a number of automated trading forums which provide good public domain code parts, if that is what you are into. Forex Factory, Trading Systems Forex, FX TSD are a few which have good forums for coders. Also look at MT4 codebase for lots of open source code.

Hope that helps.


----------

